
A hip online magazine hired a CGI “it girl” as its contributing arts editor - joeyespo
https://qz.com/quartzy/1425735/dazed-just-hired-cgi-influencer-lil-miquela-as-its-arts-editor/
======
Latteland
I know these comes from advertisers and somehow connected to the fashion
industry, but they seem to perpetuate a lot of terrible stereotypes, young
beautiful people with no care in the world, doing apparently nothing but doing
cool stuff for money, they are literally like the useless influencers. Why
does anyone care?

------
markgavalda
Wait, what?

